# hibernate-ram not working / ACPI Sleep with ATI [solved]

## Specialized

I'm trying to get the sleep modus working over the hibernate script (hibernate-ram).

The Computer goes to sleep well, but when I resume the screen is blank for a few seconds and the machine reboots.

I have already tried to use the Kernel-option "acpi_sleep=s3_bios", did not work, and I recompiled the kernel without framebuffer support and bootsplash, the same result.

Here is my ram.conf:

```
# Example ram.conf file for suspending to RAM. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

### sysfs_power_state

UseSysfsPowerState mem

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

# Distribution debian (not required - autodetection should work)

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

 IbmAcpi yes

 RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules hci-usb

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

 RestartServices ntp-client

# StopServices hotplug

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

#VbetoolPost yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus gnome

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

Has anyone got it working?

PS: This is the hibernate.log:

```
Starting suspend at Mon Jul 4 13:40:41 CEST 2005

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ... 

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate-ram: [12] Executing IbmAcpiStartSuspend ... 

File '/proc/acpi/ibm/led' not found. Unable to signal LED.

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStop ... 

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadAll ... 

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolSaveState ... 

[H[Jhibernate-ram: [98] Executing RadeonToolBacklightOff ... 

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ... 

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...
```

Last edited by Specialized on Fri Sep 02, 2005 9:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Specialized

No Ideas????

Has anyone got acpi sleep s3 or suspend to ram working?

----------

## adsmith

how are you resuming?  

are you sure the ACPI and wake conditions are set properly in the BIOS?

----------

## Specialized

I think they are, because suspend to ram with apm works perfectly.

But I will check it.

----------

## Specialized

After nearly half a year of trying I finally got ACPI Sleep or hibernate-ram or what-ever working. :Very Happy: 

Even with the ATI-Drivers. :Cool: 

The first thing I've done was to patch the kernel (vanilla-2.6.12.5) with the fixed acpi from here:

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/download.html

Download the file and unpack it any direction.

Then do:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 < [path to patch]/acpi-20050729-2.6.12.diff
```

Then  enable acpi and both sleep-states and the rest of the things you need and recompile the Kernel (without framebuffer-support!!! )

Finally I had to tweak my xorg.conf.

I disabled dmps in the monitor-section and did this:

```
xset -dpms
```

Here is my ram.conf :

```
# Example ram.conf file for suspending to RAM. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

### sysfs_power_state

UseSysfsPowerState mem

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 3

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

# Distribution debian (not required - autodetection should work)

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/gentoo-highquality/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

 IbmAcpi yes

 RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules hci-usb

 UnloadAllModules yes

#UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

 RestartServices  net.ath0 ntp-client hotplug shorewall

 StopServices hotplug

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

 RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

VbetoolPost yes

### xhacks

#SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus gnome

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

PS:

Take a look at /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules to  see which things should be compiled as Modules in your Kernel.

----------

